# Eucalyptus Mulch for tortoises?



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 12, 2012)

I was at Lowe's the other day and they were out of cypress mulch. Saw 100% organic eucalyptus mulch and wondered if this was safe as well. I know the leaves are toxic to everything (unless you're a koala), but I wasn't sure about the bark/chips.

Did a little "research" (google) and saw that a handful of snake keepers use it for their animals with no real issues. The bark is supposedly a natural pest deterrent.

Anyone ever use it for tortoises?


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

I wouldn't refer it on torts...read about eucalyptus, it can screw up animals respiratory <--at least I know in dogs and cats. It is a great bug repellent as I have peppermint oil, eucalyptus oil, and cedar wood oil in a spray bottle mixed with britta water and I spray around my house. Spiders don't like it and nor do ticks and fleas and other bugs. I use it on my dogs as a spray before we go out for a walk but IDK about torts. Do alot of research before doing something like this but I would say not to. I never heard of snakes using euc mulch but who knows, I could be wrong about the reptile usage of it.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 12, 2012)

I've heard some breeders use it as a mix with their coco coir, but i'm not sure if it should be used.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 12, 2012)

I personally know several well known keepers who use it and have for years. It is 100% safe for tortoises. I would use it if it were available in my area!!


----------



## wildak (Mar 14, 2012)

I also know a well known high end breeder that suggests using it if you can find it. I can't find it in Alaska or I would use it.

Bryan


----------

